# Where do you catch the most on Devils Lake?



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Where do you fish on devils lake for walleye and perch and catch the most fish?*​
Black Tiger Bay125.00%Creel Bay00.00%Mission Bay00.00%Fort Totten Area00.00%Six Mile Bay125.00%Main Bay(off Camp Grafton)00.00%Pelican Lake00.00%Other250.00%


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

Please write me an email and tell me where you fish, GPS coordinates(optional), what you use for hooks and bait , what kind of fish you catch and what season of the year.
Thanks!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

it will be some time yet....with the bridge areas opening first...the traditional spring areas will be good, ex channel A, mauvias, etc


----------



## Debb (Apr 18, 2003)

I usually fish in the water, I have a gps, i use hooks and bait, I know what I caught when it comes out of the water, I fish whenever I can, today is my favorite time to go fishing. :lol:


----------

